
Apple confirms some iPad Pros ship slightly bent, but says it’s normal - threatofrain
https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/19/18148957/apple-ipad-bend-pro-2018-shipping-manufacturing-confirmed
======
threatofrain
> But according to the company, this is a side effect of the device’s
> manufacturing process and shouldn’t worsen over time or negatively affect
> the flagship iPad’s performance in any practical way. Apple does not
> consider it to be a defect.

>
> [https://www.dropbox.com/s/qh0mngf2ek8k1x3/Photo%20Nov%2025%2...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/qh0mngf2ek8k1x3/Photo%20Nov%2025%2C%2010%2051%2005%20AM.png?dl=0)

